# Alum Creek Channel Catfish Tournament 06/30/12



## allen.1507 (Jun 8, 2012)

Where- Alum Creek /Howard Road Dock/When-6pm-2am
How- Entry fee will be 30.00. Entry fee for optional "Big Fish Side Pot" will be 10.00. 100% of the money will be paid out. There will be 3 places paid out if there are at least 8 teams in the tournament. There will be 2 places paid out if there are less than 8 teams. Payout will be as follows; 1st 50%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 20%. Less than 8 teams the payout will be as follows; 1st 65% and 2nd 35%. Teams consist of 1-2 people. At no time may there be more than 2 people in a boat, vehicle, or on the bank. Both team members must fish together for the duration of the tournament. No 2 teams may fish together. A 50yd seperation must be observed at all times. No trolling or drifting closer than 50yds of any team in the tournament. Teams may fish from a boat or the bank. All state and local laws must be followed. Limit of 6 fish measuring 15''. No more than 8 can be processed. Any team found with more than 8 fish will be disqualified. *Only live fish may be weighed in*.(Please take care of your fish) Short or dead fish will result in a 5lb. deduction. Official time will be announced at take off. Weigh in time will be announced also. Teams must be at the weigh site at the annouced time or they will be disqualified. In the event of a tie for 1st, the money for the top two places will be split equally. Running in a no wake zone is not allowed. All fish must be returned to the lake immediatly after weigh in. Fish at your own risk. Come on out and have some fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2012)

Whats the address of where Im supposed to go to sign up for this and is there any early entry time or can u only sign up and pay on the same day as the tourney?.. Thanks


----------



## allen.1507 (Jun 8, 2012)

We all meet at the "only" boat dock on Howard Road the day of the tournament. Most of the teams get there an hour or so early before the tournament starts. Ron Hughes is the guy that runs the show; so you should pay him when you get there. He'll give you the schedule and rules for this year. There is no sign up,....just show up. Hope to see ya out there. The guys in this tournament really know how to get channels in the boat. Good people,..Good fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you guys usually get a good amount of teams out there?.. Ive only been to Alum Creek once before and it seemed like a good sized lake.. Caught plenty of bass out of there the one time we went.. can't wait to see how the channels bite..


----------



## allen.1507 (Jun 8, 2012)

Every tournament this year more and more people get in. We had 13 or 14 teams fishing last night at Delaware. Fishing was rough though...I think alot of fish were in spawn mode(unlike most fish, Channel Cats are hard to catch in the spawn) and most of the big males were gaurding the nests. Alum Creek is my favorite Channel Cat lake in central Ohio.


----------

